# comment envoyer une image dans le mail avec Safari



## macskaoum (28 Décembre 2009)

Je ne parviens pas à joindre une image dans le corps du mail avec Safari.
Quelle est la solution la plus simple ?

Par ailleurs, pour envoyer une page web (html), comment faire ? Quand je fais cmd + I sur la page ou l'image, on me dirige sur "mail", mais là on me demande le nom des serveurs expéditeur et destinataires et je ne sais pas quoi mettre.

Mon problème est le suivant : je veux faire un mail-type avec quelques images (à partir de photos .jpg) et avec du texte, et qu'il s'ouvre avec tous les navigateurs.

merci d'avance pour l'aide !


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Décembre 2009)

Tout d'abord, bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé'


Il existe plusieurs moyens d'intégrer des images au texte des messages. À ce propos, plusieurs discussions ont déjà été ouvertes sur le sujet.


Toutefois, le système de messagerie Internet étant par nature destiné à transmettre du *texte*, les images et les autres contenus multimédia sont traités très variablement d'un logiciel à l'autre. En effet, il n'existe pas de norme garantissant qu'un même message puisse toujours donner la même représentation. Selon le logiciel utilisé par le destinataire et ses options de configuration, les images peuvent apparaître à l'intérieur du message, à la suite, ou en pièces jointes séparées.

Pour ma part, j'utilise régulièrement quatre logiciels de messagerie sur PC et Mac, et aucun n'affiche par défaut un résultat identique. Celle que j'utilise le plus n'affiche d'ailleurs pas les images.

Donc pour créer un message contenant des images qui respecte la mise en page désirée, il va falloir commencer par faire quelques hypothèses sur la configuration des destinataires visés. Le choix de la méthode de création du message en découlera.


----------



## macskaoum (28 Décembre 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Tout d'abord, bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé'
> 
> 
> Il existe plusieurs moyens d'intégrer des images au texte des messages. À ce propos, plusieurs discussions ont déjà été ouvertes sur le sujet.
> ...



Bonsoir et merci de ce début de réponse. Les destinataires sont très variés, et utilisent des boîtes mail comme : yahoo, free, wanadoo, laposte, hotmail, gmail,...  je ne pourrai pas être sûr de l'état du message à l'arrivée, mais ce n'est pas trop grave pour moi s'il s'affiche après le texte
Quelle méthode utiliser pour avoir le moins de variations de mise en page ?

merci


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Décembre 2009)

macskaoum a dit:


> Les destinataires sont très variés, et utilisent des boîtes mail comme : yahoo, free, wanadoo, laposte, hotmail, gmail,...


Je ne parlais pas tant des boîtes mail, mais des logiciels de messagerie des destinataires (Apple Mail, Thunderbird, Outlook, etc., voire le navigateur Internet pour les webmails).



macskaoum a dit:


> Quelle méthode utiliser pour avoir le moins de variations de mise en page ?


La meilleure méthode est de ne pas inclure d'image dans le texte, et de les mettre en pièce jointe. J'imagine que ce n'est pas une réponse satisfaisante de ton point de vue, mais comme je l'ai déjà dit, le résultat dépend de la configuration de tes destinataires. Ce n'est pas moi qui vais pouvoir faire une choix, et donc porter un jugement de valeur, sur une situation que j'ignore.

Je t'invite donc à retrouver les sujets traités sur le forum _(comme tu aurais dû le faire avant de commencer cette nouvelle discussion)_ et d'essayer par toi-même les différentes solutions proposées avec tes destinataires les plus représentatifs.


----------

